
President Trump Is Ensuring That Americans Are Not Displaced by Foreign Workers - j_koreth
https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefings-statements/president-donald-j-trump-ensuring-americans-not-displaced-foreign-workers-using-federal-dollars/
======
crorella
I thought it was about improving education so professionals formed in the US
could be more competitive.

------
ycombonator
This is huge. Federal corporations going out of their way to hire H1Bs

